
Ask HN: Random Facebook Friend Requests - codecurve
Have you just had a series of random Facebook friend requests? Myself and a number of my friends have just received friend requests from non-legit accounts. Potential exploit? Have you guys experienced this?
======
adkatrit
I have received bogus friend requests from bogus fb accounts about 10 times
since i've been on facebook. (8 years). Some even go as far as friending
people I am friends with and liking things that I'm liking or being from my
home town. Sometimes it's hard to tell the difference between a fake account
and just a really bizarre person. Usually you can spot a fake from lack of
interaction with other people on their timeline. That is not to say that
elaborate fakes haven't been creating bogus friend networks. It would be an
interesting project to collect the fb_ids from all these potentially bogus
accounts, though it would be best to get the info that is surely private, like
login times/locations. I'm sure the people in quality assurance at facebook
are all over this.

------
quasque
This used to happen a lot to a friend of mine. We eventually worked out,
through some rather underhand methods, that it was a stalker from her home
town. Fortunately she lived thousands of miles away from there so there was no
physical danger, but it was still most irritating for her.

Having said that, that's probably not what's going on here - but I think one
should never underestimate the capacity of creeps with too much time on their
hands.

------
meric
I've started getting a lot, at least once a week from accounts barely a week
old.

------
Chestofdraw
Had two today, have had a couple in the past but not for at least a year.

------
tokenizer
Nope. But I don't have facebook, so that may be why.

------
skidoo
What's "facebook"?

